# Le Tour de France 2013



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Route released today with video

http://www.letour.fr/us/

tony


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Fantastic !!!!!!

Saint Malo
Le Mont St Michel
Fougeres

Thats where I will be next year


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

As usual I'll be down in the Alps.  

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Anybody up for an informal 'meet'  

tony


----------



## cpn123 (Mar 22, 2011)

Steco,

sounds like the places we'll be at too


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

im hoping to follow some of the tour for the first time would it be ok if i strung along too ????


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

We'll be in Sud de France through most of June/July so if we are able we would love to join up for a meet.

curlyboy


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

According to today's Daily Telegraph, British cycling is backing a bid (which is at an advanced stage) to start the 2014 or 2015 tour in Edinburgh and then roll down through England and Wales over 4/5 days before ending up in the South East. This is a seperate bid to Visit Yorkshire's attempt ( not backed by British Cycling)

Could we see thousands of vans lining the stages in the UK, just like we see in France??


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Could we see thousands of vans lining the stages in the UK, just like we see in France??[/quote]
In our dreams eh!! you can just see the headlines "Hordes of new age travellers descend onto the roads" :lol: :lol: :lol: 
...the idea is interesting though
curlyboy


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

We intend to catch stages 8 and 9 followed by a trip over to the alps for stage 20, happy days !!  

Mr & Mrs Slip


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Join the million on stage 18 :wink: 

tony


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*lol*

gemmy on the skis from behind (_____|_____) :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks like I've picked up a stalker. :roll: 

tony


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*stalker*

u couldent pick ur nose


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Contaminate another thread, :twisted: Last warning. :twisted: 

tony


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

steco1958 said:


> Fantastic !!!!!!
> 
> Saint Malo
> Le Mont St Michel
> ...


May see you there! Have booked the tunnel from 3th to 25th July and will include Avranches & the Champs Elysees. Got to find a Borat Mankini to chase Cav !!!

Barry


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

GEMMY said:


> Anybody up for an informal 'meet'
> 
> tony


Hi,

Sorry we're a bit slow to respond...but has anything been arranged? We are happy to meet up.

We have never watched the tour from the side of the road and am very keen to go next year, particularly to the Alps.

How many days should we aim to get to a stage, before the tour comes through?

Thanks

Simone


----------

